# A quick question



## chuckster548 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good Day to all,
This may be a morbid question but it is one I must ask. As I have said previously, I have 4 DT's (I know where are the pictures, LOL) but in the past two weeks, I believe that I have only three that are coming out to sun and feed. 
One of the burrows that they made, in the dogloo, appears to have been taken over by our little prairie dogs and to be honest, I have a great fear that one of my buddies has either been done in by the critters or they are just being quiet. 
I have been having an issue with id's but today, as they come out, I intend to make a small dot on each one, increasing the number until I either reach 3 or 4, if I reach 4 then I will be one happy camper.
Now my morbid questiion, well actually two, 1) Do we think the prairie dogs ate the one I may be missing? 2) If perhaps there has been a structural issue with the burrow, a) would the others just avoid the area or not be concerned b) if I do not locate #4 should I excavate some of their areas in hopes of finding #4 and hope they reburrow?
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
And I promise before the end of next week, I will have photos of them and their "new, improved, larger" area.
Peace,
The Chuckster


----------



## Laura (Apr 26, 2011)

How big are the torts? 
If you have prarie dogs coming in,, the tort could get out? 
yes a burrow could have collapsed.. that why i dont allow them. 
marking them is a good idea.. 
good luck.


----------



## zesty_17 (Apr 26, 2011)

If they were my torts, I would dig them up and find number 4.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2011)

zesty_17 said:


> If they were my torts, I would dig them up and find number 4.


I would do the same thing!


----------



## chuckster548 (Apr 26, 2011)

SUCCESS 
After I posted, I went out to see who was out and feed them. One of the larger ones were out and I marked him. I went to the corner and marked #2. I then went to a hole they dug last year that one of them seems to really enjoy and he/she was there. Then I proceeded to one of the other burrows and lo and behold # 4 (I think it's the little one, we call her Mighty Might) was way in but I was able to at least touch her, she moved, like "leave me alone" and I did.
I am so pleased that I did not lose another one.
Thanks for the tip that if the prairie dogs came in the burrow, the torts can get out. Now that I have located them all , I can basically fill the area that the PD's are getting in through and allow the torts to go back to their dogloo and have fun. This should be interesting.
I will keep you all posted and I promise, promise photos next week.
Peace,
The Chuckster


----------



## coreyc (Apr 26, 2011)

Great all four are safe n sound one more happy ending


----------

